# list of canadian corporate bonds



## maltinne (Nov 13, 2009)

Can anyone direct to some websites that list available corporate bonds, yields, maturity dates, etc.? 

I'm also looking for some advice on where to purchase them. I currently do simple online stock trading at Questrade. Can I buy bonds there?


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

maltinne said:


> Can anyone direct to some websites that list available corporate bonds, yields, maturity dates, etc.?


Canadian Fixed Income.ca

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on Corporates for a listing of active investment grade corporate bonds.

For a listing and wholesale pricing of all available bonds issued by Canadian corporations (Including non-investment grade) will require a subscription to GlobeinvestorGold.


----------



## osc (Oct 17, 2009)

maltinne said:


> Can anyone direct to some websites that list available corporate bonds, yields, maturity dates, etc.?
> 
> I'm also looking for some advice on where to purchase them. I currently do simple online stock trading at Questrade. Can I buy bonds there?


Buy a Canadian bonds ETF (like XBB.TO) if you want to avoid the work.


----------



## janbjarne (Jun 7, 2009)

You can't buy regular bond at Questrade, but you can buy convertible debentures. I prefer them as they are exchange traded, with readily available quotes and the low commissions of Questrade. A list is available at Financial Post. http://www.financialpost.com/markets/market-data/bonds-debentures.html?tmp=debentures


----------

